# USB Festplatte zu langsam



## djnoob (28. Mai 2010)

Moinsen allerseits, ich habe eine USB Festplatte hier liegen mit 1TB angeschlossen als USB am P5Q Deluxe.

Wenn ich jetzt als Beispiel eine 13GB große Backup Iso Datei darauf kopiere, dann geht das mit max 33MB/s.

Laut HD Tune war die höchst Schreibrate mal 100MB/s gewesen aber auch nur Theoretisch laut HD Tune. Inzwischen spuckt er mit nur noch max 33MB/s.

Woran liegt es, das es so langsam ist?
Antivir ist schon deaktiviert und auch wenn ich alle anderen USB abklemme, wird er nicht schneller als 33MB/s.
HDD ist ausserdem Frisch Defragmentiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

Das ist völlig normal für USB und an sich sogar ein guter wert - im Schnitt haste da eher 25-30MB/s bei externen HDDs.

USB hat theoretisch bis zu ca. 60MB/s, das wird in der Praxis bei externen HDDs aber nie erreicht.


----------



## djnoob (29. Mai 2010)

na wie gut das ich sie nicht so oft nutze, ansonste müsste ichs ie ausbauen und dann würde die garantie erlöschen.


----------



## djnoob (29. Mai 2010)

und wie ist es, wenn ich ein externes Esata gehäuse kaufen würde und dir Platte darin einbaue? Hätte man dann die volle Kopiergeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

Hätte man.


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

Aber ohne Umbau läuft das ganze auch nicht, deswegen wäre die Garantie ja auch weg.


----------

